# looking for 4-H advice



## HobbyFarm (Oct 13, 2016)

I am considering getting my grandchildren goats and possibly letting them show in 4-H. I am considering doing dairy goats I do not want them to have to sell them. I need to know how old they have to be in order to show goats and at what age can they join 4-H. My grandchildren are 4 and 3 but have birthdays in February any information would be great because I am just researching now and will not be getting any goats to spring. I am also wondering what would be a good bread for the children to show but would also give me milk to make soap and fudge and possibly drink.
I would appreciate your time.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Hello - what a sweet grandparent you are to think of the kids!!! You need to contact your county extension office. Each state and area within that state has different rules as to what age children are eligible to join 4-H and show animals. In my county, kids can join 4-H as young as 5, but cannot show livestock until they are in 3rd grade. Dairy goats are kept by the exhibitor if they are does, but in our county, dairy wethers are sold for meat. Bucks are not shown at all. Your county may be different, again, check with your extension agent.

Our 4-H kids show all different breeds of dairy goats - just depends on your personal preference. I would visit your fair, speak with the person in charge of the goat club and do as much research as possible. You will find that people have different love of breeds, and no one can really tell you what is right for you.

Good luck, and have fun!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

They let little kids raise & show guinea pigs in my area, or used to at least. I don't know if they're forced to sell them though. Probably not very many people in the US eat them.


----------



## HobbyFarm (Oct 13, 2016)

I will try and find out who is in charge of 4-H for goats, my brother showed sheep but I never liked them so that is out maybe his old 4-H leader may know the age in western NY. it should be the same for goats and sheep I think.
I am thinking I want a dwarf size seeing the grandchildren are small, with parents expecting a couple of more. Are they gentler or are the full size goats easier to handle. I had a pygmy goat but never bred her and she was strictly a pet, we had other goats when I was a child but do not remember much about their temperament


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

I can't answer much about 4-H, but I would certainly recommend Nigerian Dwarf goats! They are sweet, friendly, and easy to handle. As a bonus, they are very colorful and playful too.  

I would check with the fair(s) you want to attend, though, and see if they know what Nigerian Dwarfs even are. I attended my first fair this year and the organizers hadn't ever heard of Nigerian Dwarfs before - they called me, asking if I had meant to enter my goats as Netherland dwarf rabbits! I made the mistake of describing the breed by saying, "they are the size of pygmy goats" and I got put in the pygmy division. Hopefully your fair knows what a Nigerian Dwarf is and puts them in with the dairy goats where they belong.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Each state is going to be different but ours says that kids can be cloverbuds as young as 5 but must be 5 by January 1st. They can't actually show or participate in any livestock related projects until they are a full member at the age of 7.


----------

